# Rifle choice for youth bear hunter?



## Bears-N-Bucks (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a 11 year old nephew that will be bear hunting the U.P. next year. Was wondering what brand/model/caliber of youth rifle would some of you hunters suggest for him. Keep in mind he is big for his age and has shot my 308 bolt action before at the range. Any recommendations?


----------



## Sportdog (Oct 6, 2005)

If the boy can shoot the .308 well, let him hunt with that. My 11 year grandson shoots 20 gauge 3" magnum turkey loads with no problem and can handle my 12 gauge OK. He regularly shoots his dad's 40 S&W Sig Pistol and my 357 mag. If he can handle it. Let him shoot it! If you want to buy him something new just for him, get him a youth Remington M700 in 7mm-08. When he gets older you can just get an adult stock for it. Just my thoughts. Good luck to the young man with his hunt!


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

Your 308 is fine, let him use it. Bear die faster and easier than for example deer, so you don't need anything heavier than a 308 for MI bear. 

But, if yuo want to buy a new gun, consider getting him a 30-06 (versatile, low recoil, ammo selection is unbelievably huge, etc.)

Now if you take him grizzly hunting.....


----------



## Bears-N-Bucks (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. 
We have narrowed it down to a Ruger compact or Browning micro hunter in 7mm-08 Rem. What do you guys think of that caliber for bear.


----------



## PLUMBDOG (Jun 29, 2009)

the 7mm-08 would be a great choice for your newphew It will be great on anything bear,deer,elk,muley but practice,practice, practice, as with any cal shot placement is key. he needs to learn what the gun can do .and what he can do with the gun

PLUMBDOG


----------



## whitetailmonster (May 13, 2009)

7mm-08 is a great caliber...



aquanator said:


> Your 308 is fine, let him use it. Bear die faster and easier than for example deer, so you don't need anything heavier than a 308 for MI bear.
> 
> But, if yuo want to buy a new gun, consider getting him a 30-06 (versatile, low recoil, ammo selection is unbelievably huge, etc.)
> 
> Now if you take him grizzly hunting.....


30-06 is a bad caliber. Not far from a .270 and a lot more recoil.


----------



## Sportdog (Oct 6, 2005)

Bears-N-Bucks said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> We have narrowed it down to a Ruger compact or Browning micro hunter in 7mm-08 Rem. What do you guys think of that caliber for bear.


I love your choice of the 7mm-08, IMHO one of the finest cartridges available for almost anything short of the great bears but if it were me I would not go less than a barrel length of twenty inches. I am not familiar with the Browning Micro but I believe the Ruger has a barrel of sixteen inches. I like the Ruger action but think that the shorter tube will cost you about 200fps when compared to factory published data. Since I don't own a 7mm-08 I am not speaking from personal experience, just information that I have gathered over the years. Certainly for bait hunting bears that velocity loss is not important but it could come into play down the road for western US or "beanfield whitetails" east of the Mississippi. If all his hunts will be in the woods of Michigan then everything I said about the barrel length matters not. Excellent choice of caliber, it will serve him very well IMHO.


----------

